# speaker sizes for 98 -02 lincoln towncar



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

just wonderin what sizes and what brand should i buy? :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

eh too broad of a question....


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

sorry i mean the stock seprates for the front side doors and rear deck...i know its like a 6x9 but a little smaller


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

5x7-6x8 should be the size.


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

kenwood has a nice 6x8 component plate set. kfc-680c is the model. sounds good with or without an amp and will drop right in. :thumbsup:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks guys great info :thumbsup:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jul 2 2008, 07:19 PM~10999707
> *thanks guys great info :thumbsup:
> *


I've got the Inifnity Kappa 6x8's in my '99 Mercury Grand Marquis LS (basically the same car) and I like them a lot. Here.  You'll need an amp that can put out 100x4 though.


----------

